# What plant is this?



## scuba guy (Feb 10, 2007)

Click on the links below for high resolution pictures of this mystery plant.

I've had it for a long time given to me by my brother as one strand. It puts out roots, but mostly grows at the surface as a free floating plant. Cut the top, and it grows two branches, cut those and you get 4 - so it can be quite bushy.
It's great for hiding baby guppies. It requires little to no care. Give it light and off it grows.

But - if I put cuttings in my 65 gallon heavily planted tank, it hardly grows despite much higher light and CO2. I suspect nutrient competition from the other plants - it behaves like algae like algae in that case (low phosphate?)

What is the name of this plant?

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g230/mjz_3348/DSCF0742.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g230/mjz_3348/DSCF0744.jpg


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's a Najas grass of some type. My specific guess would be Najas guadalupensis.


----------



## scuba guy (Feb 10, 2007)

That must be it [email protected]! Thanks a lot. The pictures on Najas look identical to the pictures I posted.


----------

